# Game #44 (1/28): San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

(edit by BH)

I have to hurry off to work, but here are the likely lineups! Luke is reportedly out for 1-2 weeks with an ankle injury. No link yet since I saw it on the ESPN ticker just now.

Lakers (27-16)
C - Andrew Bynum
PF - Lamar Odom
SF - Maurice Evans
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Smush Parker


Spurs (31-14)
C - Fabricio Oberto
PF - Tim Duncan
SF - Bruce Bowen
SG - Manu Ginobili
PG - Tony Parker

Series Record: (2-0 Lakers)
Televised on ABC


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yahoo has Smush, Kobe, Vlad, Odom, Bynum as the lineup so we'll see..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing the Spurs...I'd be shocked if we lose. Good teams don't scare me.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oberto outhustling Vlad


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers generally play well against good teams, so i think our loosing streak will end today.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers scoring at ease.. on pace for a 35 pt half (that's being kinda unless they pick it up).. or something.. be nice if someone would wanna score besides Odom..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sense of urgency is lacking bigtime. We aren't playing with any intensity again so far. I don't get it this laid back play. If they are taking their cue from Kobe then he needs to step on the gas heck with this wait see approach. 

We really need Kwame for the Duncan match up he feels too comfortable against Bynum.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I love how Odom just scoops rebounds with one hand.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate Ginobili.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans has been pulling Sasha for a while now. He should be attacking the rim if his shots aren't falling.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh yes, an offensive foul on the flopper, hope he gets a T if he whines a lot.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe with a nice fadeaway on the face of Bowen.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasha is pretty good defender, if he doesn't attempt too many wild shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our rebounding sucks.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers leading by 9 with 1 minute remaining.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Finley and Horry are keeping the Spurs in the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Spurs shooting at 29%. SO Lakers got to be careful in the second hald, coz they are not going to shoot 29% for the whole game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like Parker injured himself...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Tony Parker that is..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd like to echo Theonee's comments...there is no way that the Spurs will shoot 29% for the entire game, so we will need to stop giving them so many easy looks from the perimeter.

Overall, we can't exactly be too unhappy...we held them to 36 points in the first half and played some pretty decent defense.

The first quarter was really bad, but we picked up the scoring in the second, and there have not been many turnovers at all.

We need to be really sharp in the second half. Let's finish this one off!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Popovich calling Bryant the most talented player in the league on both ends of the floor.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

2nd shots are killing us just killing us we're playing good initial defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers need to shoot the free throws better, they already missed 12 free throws. Just unacceptable.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Spurs are already in the penalty area with more than 7 minutes remaining.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

FTs are keeping the Spurs in the game. This is pathetic.

This team is definitely the worst FT shooting team we have ever had.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Freaking referees,gave Bynum Technical for nothing.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Loving Kobe killing the Spurs defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

they called the block by Bryant on Duncan a foul, It was really close though.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Both the flopper and the dirtiest player in the league has no answer for Bryant so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should stop giving up offensive rebounds.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on take care of rebounds.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

14 offensive rebounds by the Spurs so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The only thing keeping the Lakers from pulling away are offensive rebounds by the spurs and missed free throws by the Lakers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, the spurs have to miss that many shots to get those offensive rebounds...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs are having a bad shooting game...we just need to stop gibing up offensive rebounds (we just gave one u as I was typing this.

Come on Lakers...let's make it 3-0 against the Spurs this season.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Oberto trying to put the lessons he learnt from Ginobili, and trying to flop.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers need to stop shooting the 3s.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Make the free throws and start rebounding.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar has been passive in the 4th, opting to shoot it from deep rather than driving to the basket or posting up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we rebound we win easy. Problem is Bynum doesn't block out which opens up the offensive rebounds , he reach rebounds over people not actually boxing out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****, start rebounding.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Missing free throws and not rebounding.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a brutally fun game to watch.. *yawns*.. Big 3 by Rad


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad needs more shots period.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah i agree, bynum doesn't block out very well.

i also notice that vladamir likes to play when the game's on the line (ie playoffs last year, plus many games this year)... he usually doesn't show up until the end.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow horry was fouled and they didn't call anything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice block by Manu...overtime once again. Hopefully this time, we don't screw up like we did the other night. Let's head out on the road with some momentum! 

Duncan has 5 fouls...drive to the basket, and foul him out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This should have been easy win for the lakers, but the sons of *****es doesn't know how to rebound and make free throws.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

even if we win tonight, i'm still bitter from friday night's loss... so if we lose this one, i'm going to be irate.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We miss Kwame, Duncan would never beat him off the dribble as much as he has Bynum today.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm just having trouble understanding how a frontline that goes 6-10 to 7'0 gets smoked on the boards so bad


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow Finley just killed us. I'm gonna blame Bynum again. if we don't have to help him Finley doesn't get open, Bynum's inability to guard Duncan straight up hurts us.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, what a game there in Los Angeles...

Finley with the dagger...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Heart. Breaker.

**** Michael Finley. And **** the Lakers for not knowing how to grab a rebound throughout this entire game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're ****ing garbage. There's just no excuse. These guys suck.

We got off to a fast start this season, but we aren't winning anywhere close to 50 games.

I am stunned that we lost two OT games in a row at HOME.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We're ****ing garbage. There's just no excuse. These guys suck.
> 
> We got off to a fast start this season, but we aren't winning anywhere close to 50 games.


We are garbage...wow we lost to the ****ing spurs..we blew the lead...**** bynum..hes the worst defender i have ever seen..

we were ****ing 13 games over .500 now were goin on the road...and we prob will lose a majority of them also..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're fading as a team. I can feel it. Farmar, Walton, Cook, Evans are crawling in a shell. Having odom back helps our ability to create off the dribble but it hurts our shooting because Cook's role is decreased. Losing 2 ot games at home is a killer. 

We are fading. What confidence are we carrying out on the road, None. 

We need Kwame back asap and we gotta get Vlad more involved get him more shots. Too many plays forced to bynum who's terrible finishing in the paint releasing the shots he's too slow releasing the ball. 

Vlad can shoot it he needs more shots.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

a little faith please?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

2 key reasons why we lost this game.

1. Rebounds
2. Free throws

End of discussion.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

a.y.h. said:


> a little faith please?


@NY

@BOS

@IND

@WAS

@ATL

@DET

@TOR

Our record against teams with .500 rec or below....nah


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

a.y.h. said:


> a little faith please?


Tell me one thing there is to have faith about.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We miss Kwame, Duncan would never beat him off the dribble as much as he has Bynum today.


Maybe, but Kwame would never have 14/11 agaisnt Tim Duncan, either.

The Lakers lostt this game because of poor defense on the three point line (big shocker). First it was Bowen left wide open to spot up, take his time, and shoot. Then Finely, without a hand in his face for a nice game winning three pointer.

It also didnt hurt the Spurs chances of winning with some of the poor shots taken in OT. Like that awful shot Kobe took with the lead and like 15 seconds left, resulting in a brick and I believe a lead change.

All and all, its hard to be mad. This laker team wouldnt have even had an OT last year more than lieky vs the Spurs last year. They played well. I lost count at the lead changes, but it was a battle to the end and the Lakers lost by a small margin. Not bad when playing an "elite" team in the NBA.

In my opinion, any team should fear seeing the Lakers in the first round because they have shown that when they play collectively and with passion they are difficult to beat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't care how bad we play against sub-par teams...if we can't beat the freaking Knicks and Celtics this week, I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All this Kwame nut sucking is making me want to vomit. :hurl: 

Blaming Bynum for tonights loss is almost as bad as Clipper fans blaming Livingston for the current Clipper crysis.

Simple fact is. Kobe himself even blew a couple important guarding missions in the final act of the game. Hell, he could have EASILY lost us the game when he fouled Horry, but was bailed out by the no call. 

Please just take a :chill: pill, avoid suicide and heavy drinking, it was a very good game and the Lakers could have walked out with a "W".


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I don't care how bad we play against sub-par teams...if we can't beat the freaking Knicks and Celtics this week, I'm going to go crazy.



Knicks are better than teh bobcats....im sorry....we suck...i hate when people always defend them..please trade bynum for some talent while his stock is still high


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> All this Kwame nut sucking is making me want to vomit. :hurl:
> 
> Blaming Bynum for tonights loss is almost as bad as Clipper fans blaming Livingston for the current Clipper crysis.
> 
> ...


they had a 11 pt lead bro in the 4th quarter....im sry loses like this shouldnt happen


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bottom line is we are a pathetic defensive team. Wether or not the stats shows it, the Lakers can't guard anyone.

Redd, Carter, Arenas have demolished our backcourt. Finley makes 5 triples? The washed-up Finley?

Bleargh!The starting unit only had a good defender in Kobe (which defense i am thinking is way overrated by the game). Are we supoposed to win games like this?

The Lakers suck. Sad, but true. We can blame it on injuries how much we want, but the sad fact is that this team is eons away to contend for a championship. EONS.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I have checked the statistics and the Lakers are actually winning games when are are shooting better free throws, but losing when they miss more. NBA players shooting below 70% from the free throws should be ashamed of themselves. It is a uncontested shot, it is easier than penalty shot in soccer, because no one is guarding you and no one is blocking the net. The fact that guys like Smush shooting air balls from the free throw line is just embarrassing.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> The Lakers suck. Sad, but true.


10 games above 500 is nowhere near sucking. You cannot "not" use excuse such as inexperience and injury with a team like this. Because one they are young and two, the players the Lakers lose are normally the ones who makes impact in the team.


The team is 44 games into the season, the problem is most Laker fans cannot accept the fact that this team is still going through their learning phase, they are simply not a championship caliber team. Unless the team gets more experience, know each other's strengths and weaknesses and fully grasp the triangle concept collectively as a team, then they are nothing but a "potential" title contender, a darkhorse from the toughest conference in the league.


You look at the upper echelon squad and they normally have one thing in common, their team are composed of some individuals who have a great deal of experience... with this team outside Kobe and Lamar who is there to maintain the team's composure in tough stretches? Luke? Kwame? Turiaf? Bynum? Farmar? Evans? exactly, its not a quick fix for this team, its something this group needs to develop as a unit.


Unless LA goes for the quick fix, disregard its current progression and trade for a veteran, then expect these kind of games throughout the season.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If I am Phil, I will make every player who misses free throws shoot, shoot 10,000 free throws for every missed free throws, after the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Maybe, but Kwame would never have 14/11 agaisnt Tim Duncan, either.
> 
> The Lakers lostt this game because of poor defense on the three point line (big shocker). First it was Bowen left wide open to spot up, take his time, and shoot. Then Finely, without a hand in his face for a nice game winning three pointer.
> 
> ...



Kwame has had good games against Duncan so please lets stay focused. 

Face it kwame is a waay better defender than Bynum is , the 3's were open because the team had to help protect Bynum. He's not physical and lacks lateral quickness. 

Watch the 1st game against the Spurs this season Kwame was great against Duncan then look a last season's games against the Spurs. Kwame never gets blown up for big numbers against Duncan. 

Bynum never boxes out either which lends to alot of Offensiove boards, its not about getting the reach over boards its about staying between guys so someone else can get the ball sometimes and that didn't happen today.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Another thing if kwame was healthy Bynum wouldn't have been on the floor. PJ prefers kwame's defense. Its about getting stops down the stretch and Bynum's weal rotations and bad man defense killed us the last couple games. He just doesn't have the experience or athleticism to guard guys like Duncan kwame does. Bynum is best blocking weakside shots.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Tell me one thing there is to have faith about.


we're young
we're talented
we haven't been healthy all year
we're still grasping the offense
we've certainly over-achieved


omg, every losing streak brings about the "we suck", and "trade ____". like kobedunkedonshaq said, this isn't an overnight process. we still need some time, and we've certainly made progress this season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Silk D said:


> we're young
> we're talented
> we haven't been healthy all year
> we're still grasping the offense
> ...


bro have you watched the last couple of games? our defense suuuucks..we got beat down by the bobcats and we cant play defense down the stretch against the spurs..there isnt a colomn in our record that says "L by a few but were still young"


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> bro have you watched the last couple of games? our defense suuuucks..we got beat down by the bobcats and we cant play defense down the stretch against the spurs..there isnt a colomn in our record that says "L by a few but were still young"


Of course the answer to this is, "IT"S JUST A GAME!" so lets sleep on it and wait for tuesday, okay.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Losing does sucks but i guess we just have to suck it up and keep on fighting, a long road trip is ahead.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> bro have you watched the last couple of games? our defense suuuucks..we got beat down by the bobcats and we cant play defense down the stretch against the spurs..there isnt a colomn in our record that says "L by a few but were still young"


Let's wait til everyone is healthy to determine how good we are. We played two bad games as of late okay? Not end of world. Team needs to adjust after getting Odom back.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, what's that 2 in a row....with "L.O." back in the lineup? I'm sure he needs some time to get his feet back & when he does...look out! How about the block on Kobe by Manu?!?! Anybody got a pic of Kobe laughing @ Horry?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The One said:


> Of course the answer to this is, "IT"S JUST A GAME!" so lets sleep on it and wait for tuesday, okay.


my mom came in my room and said the same thing "Its just a game, hunny"....i just chucked a pillow at her..


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice pic of Bynum


----------

